# upcoming used tack sales Sussex?



## dorito (31 January 2015)

does anyone know of a table top sale or similar coming up in Sussex? Thanks


----------



## JennBags (3 February 2015)

Yes there's one at Henfield Village Hall this Friday sellers 7pm buyers 7.30pm.


----------



## dorito (4 February 2015)

thanks JennBags!


----------



## JennBags (5 February 2015)

You're welcome   I had literally just seen it advertised a few minutes before I saw your post.  There's an FB group "Horse and Tack Sales - West Sussex" which I got it from - might be worth joining!


----------

